# How to get over the feeling of betrayal



## DasAstro (Jun 16, 2011)

What does everyone do to get over the betrayal? Probably everyone feels it. I think it will be better when I get out of the same house and can have some time for me. The WS is the person I made sacrifices for financial, education, career, personnel and social. Went months without the coolest materialistic stuff and now that seems to be what matters to her. Just the lies to my face are to much. If I wanted to leave my wife I would just say it and make it as quick and painless as possible. Instead she's trying to drag it out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah it hurts, we can come up with coping mechanisms, but I think only time can heal this one.

I know what you mean about the sacrifice, life hasn't been crappy because I was a dud, we made a choice to work hard now to plan for an better future, she said she was on board with that, now uses it against me like I was a failure... when in fact if it wasn't for her selfish and undisciplined wasteful use of time and money we'd have been so much farther ahead. Maybe there are actually some women out there that understand this? Or I guess we should just go blow what we've saved up on designer jeans, flashy cars and exotic lifestyles? In hidsight, then yeah thats what I should have been doing, or married someone else that has some respect for forethought.


----------

